# Cute pics!



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed (May 3, 2012)

my Kangal LGD with 1 of her ND goats


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 3, 2012)

& adorable pics! You've obviously got a wonderful watch dog!


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed (May 3, 2012)

Thanks we love her!


----------



## Mzyla (May 3, 2012)

Just lovely!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 3, 2012)

ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed said:
			
		

> Thanks we love her!
> http://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n343/tommietoes333/7cheetah.jpg


 aww... Now that is one sweet dog!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 3, 2012)

and the goat too!


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2012)

Wonderful Pics.

Did you know that we have a Picture of the Week  that is displayed at the top of the forum?


----------



## Chirpy (May 3, 2012)

They are both gorgeous.   What a great guardian to have watching over your goats.


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed (May 3, 2012)

PICTURE OF THE WEEK  
Here is a bad photo but very cute content. It was so cold & rainy that day. I cought the goat sleeping on the warm bed (I mean the warm Kangal dog).


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 4, 2012)

ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed said:
			
		

> PICTURE OF THE WEEK
> Here is a bad photo but very cute content. It was so cold & rainy that day. I cought the goat sleeping on the warm bed (I mean the warm Kangal dog).
> http://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n343/tommietoes333/11boomboom20060.jpg


Oh my gooooodnesssss!  What great dogs you have.  That is just perfect!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

Those are sooo cute!   I do not really even like dogs (sorry Halle---you're a good girl but you would also make a nice rug) but those make me think I may need to reconsider my opinion.


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed (May 4, 2012)

Anyone see a rooster & a LGD sleep together? Our LGD & "Rhubarb" the rescued rooster were raised together from day 1, they are inspirable. During the hottest days of summer she digs a nice cool place to sleep, her & her roo spend their days napping together.


----------



## Grazer (May 4, 2012)

These pics are just too cute! It's always amazing to see how attached LGD's become to whatever they're guarding when raised with it from early on.


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed (May 4, 2012)

Here are the 2 the day we brought them home. They have always eaten out of the same bowel & still do today. Just so you know I didn't just didn't lock the 2 up together & call it done. I never left them together unsupervised till about 4 months old (or so) when I knew she was totally trustworthy.  LGD's do need guidance & supervision just like any puppy.


----------



## abailey13 (May 4, 2012)

ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed said:
			
		

> PICTURE OF THE WEEK
> Here is a bad photo but very cute content. It was so cold & rainy that day. I cought the goat sleeping on the warm bed (I mean the warm Kangal dog).
> http://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n343/tommietoes333/11boomboom20060.jpg


That is just to cutie! I hope to get a guardian that easy going.


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed (May 5, 2012)

Here she is as a baby sharing her apple with the roo. She still allows all the chickens to even the best of goodies (from meatloaf to dry kibble etc.). The only thing she donst share are her pork bones & those she likes to bury?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 5, 2012)

They are awesome pics.


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed (May 5, 2012)

Thanks 
Here is that same rooster in the background training our next generation.


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed (May 5, 2012)

Kangal babies guarding our yard bantams LOL


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 7, 2012)

ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed said:
			
		

> Kangal babies guarding our yard bantams LOL
> http://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n343/tommietoes333/kangal10.jpg


Oh my goodness!  Too cute!


----------



## Cabinchick (May 7, 2012)

Really enjoying your pics


----------



## ickenfeedfarm@chickenfeed (May 7, 2012)

Thanks 
Here are some cute pics of our Kangal puppies hanging out with their Daddy.


----------

